# Boiled chicken liver?



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I just boiled some chicken livers for my dog as special treats for agility tomorrow, and I was wondering if I could give mister Finnick a small piece to try. I tried searching the forum but didn't see a definitive answer.

I know liver in large amounts is bad for dogs, and I carefully weigh treat portions for Oz, but I wasn't sure if a small amount would be safe for hedgehogs. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

A small amount is fine. Livers are high in iron so feed sparingly but the hedgies can benefit from the retinoic acid (vit.A) too


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks so much! Of course after I read this I gave him a piece and he licked it once then looked at me like I was crazy. We'll try again in a few days.


----------

